# Fokker D.XXI rollout, perhaps flying in summer



## nuuumannn (May 23, 2022)

It's beautiful. Page in Dutch but a couple of images there.



https://www.upinthesky.nl/2021/05/21/historische-fokker-d-21-gebouwd-in-hoogeveen-vliegt-deze-zomer/



Website. Isn't Marcel involved in this?









FokkerD21


With your support we keep the Fokker D.21 229 flying and so we keep history alive!!!




www.fokkerd21.com





Pictures on facebook, but it won't allow linking to the page.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 26, 2022)

It's flown! Or hopped!

Link to the Key Publishing forum, from where you can link to the stalkbook pages. The links won't appear in this forum.









Monday 23 May 2022: Fokker D.21 flew for the first time! Pics, video...


...see Fokker D.21 229 - Posts | Facebook All efforts over so many years culminated in the short first flight of the PH-XXI / 229 from Hoogeveen (EHHO) in the evening of May 23rd, piloted by Jac van Egmond jr. Actually on Tom’s 21th Birthday! A unique moment in the Dutch aviation history! And...




www.key.aero


----------



## Crimea_River (May 26, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Isn't Marcel involved in this?



Yes, and he's already started a thread First flight of the new Dutch Fokker D.XXI


----------



## nuuumannn (May 26, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Yes, and he's already started a thread First flight of the new Dutch Fokker D.XXI



To be fair I started this thread on Monday...


----------



## Crimea_River (May 27, 2022)

Sorry, missed it til your second post.


----------

